# Elektrotechnik Software gesucht



## knackpunkt83 (28. Februar 2005)

Holla

 Ich suche für Linux eine Software zum simulieren von Elektronischen Schaltungen. Sie sollte einfach zu bedienen sein. Allerdings auch Bauteile wie einen Operationsverstärker simulieren können.


----------



## RedWing (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
wie wäre es denn mit google und den Begriffen:
linux simulation elektronische schaltungen

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=linux+simulation+elektronische+schaltungen&btnG=Suche&meta=

Gleich der erste eintrag:

http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=1256

Gruß

RedWing


----------

